# Angry White Pyjamas



## Elfan (Jan 13, 2003)

Angry White Pyamas by Robert Twigger

As promised here are my collected thoughts on the book that may resemble something of a review.

First of all I really enjoyed the book  a lot, it was a fun read that was at times inspiring.

Based on some reviews on amazon I thought this would be grumpy rant with a very negative view on Japan.  I did not find that to be the case at all.  It is far less critical than the stuff on Shotokan Planet, for example.  However, be warned that if you think Aikido is the best thing since sliced bread and the ultimate Way of Peace and Universal Harmony or that Japan is a perfect country and you can't take anything to the contrary then you will probably not enjoy this book.

The book is also very funny. One story in particular about a way to cultivate ki involving shoji screens (I won't spoil it) )had me laughing hysterically and unable to continue for some time.  

My only critics is that the book ends with the author in something of a state of confusion about what to do with his life.  I would have preferred a bit more discussion about what, if anything he gained or lost by the year he put into the coerce.  There is some of this, and because the author is very skilful its subtle and below the surface, but I would still have preferred more.

I'd say more but most of my other thoughts are conveyed by the reviewers on amazon and most of them seem better than me at putting coherent sentences together.

Verdict: Go buy this book and read it.

If anyone else has read it or has questions of course feel free to comment below.


----------



## Yari (Jan 14, 2003)

I guessing that the author was praticing Aikido....
Which style and were, under who? Does it say?

By the way, the link didn't work....

/Yari


----------



## Elfan (Jan 14, 2003)

Better link:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...102-4450875-7403347?v=glance&s=books&n=507846


Yoshinkan Aikido.  He is not "under" one person.  A number of people teach at the school.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 14, 2003)

I looked at this book when it first came out over here in Tokyo and remember thinking it should be read with a grain of salt and a bit of skepticism.

One thing that came to mind is training with the Japanese Riot Police that is mentioned on the back cover.
Thats kind of sort of truehe trained at the Yoshinkan Honbu in Shinjuku where the Riot Cops do some of their training..and there may have been some Riot Cops in his class from time to time. One of my students is a Japanese Secret Service Agent and he went through that course when he was a Riot Cop and said their real training is not open to the public.
Its more likely he trained in the Instructors Course, which is a one year long. (Thats rightyou can go from a total beginner to an instructor in one year.
It is a pretty hard course and some of my friends went through it but it still seems kind of quick.)

Some of my Budo friends here in Japan read it and they either loved it or hated it. Some of the things I heard were over exaggerated for comic effect and some times just down right silly.


----------



## Quick Sand (Jan 14, 2003)

I also read this book over the holidays and really enjoyed it. 

Keep in mind, I have no knowledge about Aikido or real Japanese culture at all, so I don't know how much of it is really truthful. I did find it really entertaining though. 

I happened to notice it at a liquidation book store initially simply because it had martial arts uniforms on the cover. I had never heard of it before so I had no pre-concieved ideas about it. I bought it because it was really cheap and I needed something to read. 

As I said, it turned out to be a really good book and I was pleasantly surprised. I'm a poor student so I wouldn't have bought it at full price but I do recommend it.


----------



## Elfan (Jan 15, 2003)

Yes he did what you would call a one year instructor cource.  However, a black belt in Aikido is generally a requierment to even start the cource, and its like a full time job not some 2 nights  a week thing.    He certianly doesn't claim it is *the* riot police training but rather a program that the riot police send some people too each year.

Does that clarification help?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Yes he did what you would call a one year instructor cource.  However, a black belt in Aikido is generally a requierment to even start the cource, and its like a full time job not some 2 nights  a week thing. *



Actually when I called them they said you dont need any training to beginand yes the training is about 8 hours a day5 days a week.
In my opinion its still too quick.


----------



## ajs1976 (Jun 14, 2005)

Elfan said:
			
		

> The book is also very funny. One story in particular about a way to cultivate ki involving shoji screens (I won't spoil it) )had me laughing hysterically and unable to continue for some time.


Start reading this book yesterday and I was up until 2am.  I really like it so far.

The shoji screens story is hysterical.  I wonder how much thruth there is to it.


----------

